# Mall Security....



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

I was at the Solomon Pond Mall today and I am going down an escalator and I see a security guard. He's walking along and then all of a sudden a kid comes up grabs his hat and takes off into Macy's. The security guard just turns around and just stands there and watches the kid take off into the store with his hat. Seconds later another security guard just walks up to him and says to him "I'm not gonna go chase him". He's about 300 lbs. of uselessness. I thought I was hilarious and then I thought to myself, what if he ever got into a foot chase with a shoplifter, which they have many times in the past, this guy would crap out after the first step. Just goes to show how useless they really are. Goes to show you why they hire detail officers.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

Sorry that I have someone to look up to. Obviously ur dad wasn't much to brag about.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

Why don't you just drop it. Some things just get old after a while. How would you like to listen to the same "joke" day after day. You'd just get sick of it wouldn't you.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Now the non cops are going at it. What has become of our society?


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

all attributed to instigators.


----------



## ferus fidelitas (Aug 23, 2005)

djgj200 - maybe the mall officer is simply trying to feed his family and earn a living. they don't get paid enough to chase down shoplifters. he's probably a decent guy - why knock him ? for the most part they are a visible deterent who call the police when something happens. in reality, very few actually think they are police. the moron who stole his hat is obviously a shallow , attention starved loser. you should have criticized him instead of the guard...


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Well said Ferus. The bozo who took the guards hat will eventually try the same thing some night at a concert and will get his dome rung by the cop on duty. What goes around, comes around. I am a firm believer in that.

The only reason our newest MassCops Idiot, djgj200 didn't spring into action is because it's not in his daddy's jurisdiction of Marlboro. Young djgj200 who'll now be known as "Marlboro Boy" would have earned my respect had he chased this hat stealer and given the offender a proper beat down. It goes to show what kind of future the Marlboro PD has to look forward to. Unless he grows a pair.


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

Dont be a pee pee, If you worked for crap money and you got ridiculed all day, you wouldnt care either


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I would love for someone to try to steal my cover.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

I love this kid..... He ridicules people that are trying to feed their family and pay their bills, because they don't perform up to his standards. He stands their and watches, then is so arrogant that he goes home and recounts it on his computer. What would Daddy have done djgy? Probably more than you DID do ASS!! 
I remember a post that someone said djgj will be chief of Marlborough..... there is no way in hell this kid will make it in law enforcement at all... he's 18 and his fat head is bigger than his heart. Go screw kid.


----------



## SouthSideCobras (Mar 11, 2006)

djgj200 said:


> He's about 300 lbs. of uselessness.


You and the security guard have something in common cause you got 222 posts of uselessness information.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

HousingCop said:


> The only reason our newest MassCops Idiot, djgj200 didn't spring into action is because it's not in his daddy's jurisdiction of Marlboro. Young djgj200 who'll now be known as "Marlboro Boy" would have earned my respect had he chased this hat stealer and given the offender a proper beat down. It goes to show what kind of future the Marlboro PD has to look forward to. Unless he grows a pair.


Just for the record Solomon Pond Mall is in Marlboro's Jurisdiction.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

texdep said:


> Just for the record Solomon Pond Mall is in Marlboro's Jurisdiction.


Yea, actually it is. Most of the Mall is in Berlin but when they built the mall, the responsibility went on Marlborough's shoulders because Berlin is such a small town and doesn't have the resources to worry about the mall.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

djgj200 said:


> Yea, actually it is. Most of the Mall is in Berlin but when they built the mall, the responsibility went on Marlborough's shoulders because Berlin is such a small town and doesn't have the resources to worry about the mall.


Legislation was passed givng both departments jurisdiction throughout the Mall property. The Mall office as well as the security office have Marlboro Phone Numbers as they are located on the Marlbror side of the mall, therefore 911 as well as most other calls for service go to Marlboro. Berlin is most times dispatched as well.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

texdep said:


> Legislation was passed givng both departments jurisdiction throughout the Mall property. The Mall office as well as the security office have Marlboro Phone Numbers as they are located on the Marlbror side of the mall, therefore 911 as well as most other calls for service go to Marlboro. Berlin is most times dispatched as well.


Legislation was passed a long time ago giving PDs of the surrounding towns full police powers in Marlborough and vice versa if a situation ever arised where Marlborough needed outside help or they needed help from Marlborough. So I can't argue with that.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

djgj...give the poor slob a break...what was he going to do, chase after the kid and slug him? Then get arrested for A&B? Your obvious youth makes you impulsive and arrogant; remember words are like bullets, once you fire them off, you can't call them back.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2006)

I just wanted to see the kid get his and got very disappointed because the security guard didn't even make an attempt to do anything.


----------



## countryboy (Aug 18, 2005)

anybody who has worked in security knows you are really only there to report anything you see. you are mostly just there as customer service or a deterent not act as a law enforcement officer. the kid who got is hat stolen did the right thing. you can't run after him. unless there was a cop near by to stop him there is nothing really you can do.and i dont believe there chasing shoplifters either thats not there job plus what are they suppose to do jump on there backs and tie em up with rope.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

djgj200 said:


> I just wanted to see the kid get his and got very disappointed because the security guard didn't even make an attempt to do anything.


Why don't you just STFU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Killjoy said:


> ...what was he going to do, chase after the kid and slug him? Then get arrested for A&B?


I find that statement interesting Killjoy.
What are the rights of citizens in the state of Mass when it comes to protecting their own property?
Whether its a $6.00 hat or a $3,000.00 laptop, don't you have a right to retrieve your own property if it's within your means?
This time it was as smart ass punk trying to bring attention to himself, next time it could be a thief taking something more valuable.
Are you saying if the security guard gave chase and accosted the little jerk for taking his property, he risks being taken to court?
If so, that is just plain wrong.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

djgj200 said:


> Sorry that I have someone to look up to. Obviously ur dad wasn't much to brag about.


Uh, djgj69'shismom, if your dad commends your behavior, he's no prize himself. Does he even know of your existance here?



djgj200 said:


> I just wanted to see the kid get his and got very disappointed


What a Fuckin let-down huh? Boo fuckin hoo....


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Just my 2 cents...

Most Mall guards are required to wear those hats....And usually the hats are really gay and nearly all the guards would like to burn them. So my guess is he was probably happy to get the hat stolen and not have to wear one for a few weeks while a new hat was on order.


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

Years ago, when I was a young jerk. We used to take the Security Officers hat at the North Shore Sopping Center in Peabody. We would bet that the Officer would not catch us. At that time they had a few young Officers that would chase us. One Friday night I grabbed the hat and ran. I was grabbed by a very burly Security Officer. He dragged me into a hallway and gave me a thumping. I and my friends never grabbed a hat again. The Security Officer later became a Peabody Police Officer. I know I would be pissed if someone grabbed my hat.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

lol wolfman


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

Amen, wolfman.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Wolfman said:


> I don't believe I just wasted four minutes of my life reading this thread. I can't even chase anyone down and get *that* back.


Sort of like being on a really shitty date thinkin...its GOT to get better and it never does.](*,)


----------



## zebra3 (Feb 28, 2006)

or like spending big money on a Red Sox ticket and Manny's not playing, BUT Clement is and they go down by 9 in the first inning!!


----------



## NH Cop (Aug 27, 2005)

Wolfman said:


> I don't believe I just wasted four minutes of my life reading this thread. I can't even chase anyone down and get *that* back.


That would be 4 minutes you can never get back. :mrgreen:


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

djgj200 said:


> I was at the Solomon Pond Mall today and I am going down an escalator and I see a security guard. He's walking along and then all of a sudden a kid comes up grabs his hat and takes off into Macy's. The security guard just turns around and just stands there and watches the kid take off into the store with his hat. Seconds later another security guard just walks up to him and says to him "I'm not gonna go chase him". He's about 300 lbs. of uselessness. I thought I was hilarious and then I thought to myself, what if he ever got into a foot chase with a shoplifter, which they have many times in the past, this guy would crap out after the first step. Just goes to show how useless they really are. Goes to show you why they hire detail officers.


You felt bad that the guard didn't give chase to get his hat back? So this means your going to apply to become a mall security officer... And when your not at work you can patrol the streets of Marlboro with the uniform, with the flashy green lightbar?


----------

